# dewlaps - wattles?



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So I have seen this in some dogs, not others

folds of loose skin on the front of the neck (when facing the dog as in they are sitting there looking at you)--typically what I have seen is like two wattles one on either side of the center of the neck.

Some dogs have it (even thin dogs) most don't.

---

Where did it come from? Some of the source livestock guardian breeds?

I don't have a current dog with one......but have had.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo ~WG/Czech WL's had some loose neck folds when he was young. 
I think his is due to his size(he needed to grow into it) It isn't as noticable at 2.5 yrs. Here is a pic of him at 9 months:








At 2.5 years:


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie had it to some extent for most of her life from what I remember. It was much more obvious when she began getting "old", the skin was more loose.

Younger Cookie:









"Old lady" Cookie:

















I couldn't really seem to find a good picture of it, but I know it was there at least in the last year of her life.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nancy do you mean loose folds on the neck or lower jaw/gums? Or both? I always thought of dewlaps in dogs referring to the gums.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Logan and Tori both had that: 









If Logan stretched his neck it wasn't nearly as obvious, but there was still a lot of skin there!


----------

